# Snouts



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh too cute! I'll have to grab a snout pick when I get home

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes do!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kissable


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Miss Lola's fluff!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha - could be a friday night thing!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ooh Donna - a double snouter!! don't think i've got any already and it takes me too long to get one on here (still downloading old style).


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Donna I can see yours, they're lovely  Ruth oops still can't see...I've loads to see next week  x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tilly's snout. X


Jeanie x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

One of my favourite bits. Love stroking Max, right on his black little nose. It's really soft. 
Great pictures one and all.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

This is the closest Molly ever got to a snout shot ha! Let's call it snobby snout Will try and get a better one tomorrow


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly was going to bed so I was holding her and we were able to get a closeup of her snout here it is First one had a flash the second one didn't The other 2 are closeups of her snout from older pics I love her chocolate snout I kiss it every day


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great pics guys!!!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I think I've posted this before its hard to make out (black poos in the dark...  ) but it's a double snouter


----------

